# How to soften water



## Katiekat827 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello all, so my issue is my water (out of the tap) is natural spring water, no chlorine! BUT, it's very hard! High in PH,GH and KH! How do I naturally soften the water! I don't want to use chemicals in fear of messing my tank up. It's towards the end of cycling.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe that peat moss in the filter will do the job. Might want to stick it in a media bag.


----------



## Katiekat827 (Mar 7, 2017)

I will try that thank you! Do you think grabbing moss from a natural pond or creek would be ok, or would that be a bad idea


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Only if you want to introduce unknown organisms and pathogens to your tank  You can buy it cheap at a garden supply store.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

I have used peat moss to soften water but over time I learned it wasn't needed so I stopped. he affects are kinda slow so it will take time to soften the water but when you do water changes every week if you haven't treated the new water the water will go back to normal. This will cause the tank to swing and will stress the fish. If you are looking to soften the water because you want to keep a special fish chances are it isn't needed, most fish like water to stay the same with no swings move then perfect conditions. 

I'm guessing you have researched the fish you want to keep (we all do that too) and you found some info saying they have to have this or that type of water. While in the wild yes that might be what they always get but most fish are not wild caught any more and most have adjusted to "Human" water for the most part. 

My question for you would be Why do you want it softer?
If it is for a type of fish list what those are and chances are someone here has or is keeping them.


----------



## Katiekat827 (Mar 7, 2017)

Your right Jaysee, with my luck I'd grab moss with horrid bug eggs lol. 
And Warhawk my GH is around 300 my KH is around 300 and my PH is 8.4!!! And I do treat the water even tho I don't have to worry about chlorine. But in the future my dream is to have a huge discus tank and I've read they need soft water, so I have two tanks now that I am seeing if I can soften for research if I can keep discus? What do you think? Also I am investing in a tall 20 to 25 gallon tank for an angel tank, doesn't angels need the water kinda soft? I currently am running tiger barbs, platties and mollies, and a couple bettas


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree with warhawk - I'm not a fan of altering the water chemistry unless it's absolutely necessary because your water is extreme. Stability is what's important to the fish. Like warhawk mentioned, the fish probably weren't raised in their ideal water conditions so they're already adjusted.

It's my philosophy that if the fish don't do well with the water I have, I just don't keep them anymore. There are lots of fish out there - no need to try to shove a square peg through a round hole.... that being said, I have noticed that some species haven't faired well over time, versus having more immediate adverse reactions. So like with everything in life, the line is blurry and that's just something you'll have to learn and determine for yourself. I mean, if fish that are supposed to live for 5 years are living for 6 months and dying off, that's a problem. But if those fish live for 2-3 years instead of the full 5, then that's not necessarily a problem. 2-3 years is a good run, and replacing fish at such intervals is not unreasonable in my opinion.


----------



## Katiekat827 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes that's very true they have been captive bred so that makes since. My issue is in the future like I said above is wanting to keep discus, do you think that I could get by with my water, or go buy different water for my future dream fish lol:grin2:


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Put that dream on the shelf for a while.....

It's not impossible, but your talking about a pretty serious investment in the fish, the equipment and experience. Once you get more experience, move on to the equipment and once you have that squared away move on to the fish.


----------



## Katiekat827 (Mar 7, 2017)

I've had fish for years, but just the easy fish. The only difference is I have moved to my fiancées place with this hard water. Which is a new one for me lol. And before I was lucky to have a fish store (it closed down ) that would lend me used filters and water for bacteria, then I sold my tanks for awhile! Now i am trying to cycle from bare clean and dealing with hard water, that's a first for me lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would look to African cichlids. FASCINATING fish to watch.

High pH makes cycling more difficult, just so you know. The bacteria is not as efficient at high pH and so it's important to beef up your filtration capacity to make sure there's enough real estate, since it requires a larger colony to handle the same bioload as a low pH tank.

Just another reason why African cichlids are the clear choice for you


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes many places list Discuss and Angels at needing soft water and lower PH, I have breed angels in my tanks with my local water is 7.8-8.0, one guy here is town breeds some the best angels I have ever seen on the same water and I know there are some discuss breeders in the area but I haven't meet one. I can't tell you my GH or KH because I almost never test that, and I don't' recall when the last time I did. 

Have you thought about getting RO water? I know you said the closes town is a drive but maybe you can setup a rain barrel or maybe a RO system. I assume a RO system would help soften the water but could be wrong never setup one. 

If you are wanting to get some Wild caught discuss I would look into get a RO system and maybe you could setup a few barrels and keep water on hand for water changes. Wilds can be a little harder to adjust but it can be done.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

jaysee said:


> I would look to African cichlids. FASCINATING fish to watch.
> 
> High pH makes cycling more difficult, just so you know. The bacteria is not as efficient at high pH and so it's important to beef up your filtration capacity to make sure there's enough real estate, since it requires a larger colony to handle the same bioload as a low pH tank.
> 
> Just another reason why African cichlids are the clear choice for you



I stayed away from africans for years but I have started to come around. They have some great looking fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think discus are like watching a nature show and Africans are like watching a soap opera


----------



## Katiekat827 (Mar 7, 2017)

Warhawks, then do you think I'd be ok keeping captive angels with my water being 8.0 to 8.4 plus if I add peat moss. I am going to look into reverse osmosis, or maybe some purified water? And Jaysee African cichlids sounds like a good idea, I've never kept them because I never really cared for aggressive fish because we don't have a variety to pick from, has anyone ever ordered fish over the Internet and had them shipped? If so, is it worth it? My fear is them dying before they make to my country home! Especially when it's 20 degrees out? Opinions on that?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes I have bought many fish online. I've never paid for overnight shipping either. Definitely worthwhile if you can't get decent fish locally. Many times the seller will wait for the right weather forecast to ship them, when it is very hot or very cold.

Were you to choose Africans, you can stock many fish at once. It's actually preferable. If you add 5 fish to a tank, they will all carve out their own territories using 100% of the tank. Adding a 6th fish means wherever it goes, it's in another fishes territory and so the fish will either usurp another's territory or be killed. So it's not a good idea to add fish in drips and drabs. You want to add them in groups, so that there's more than 1 new fish for the others to check out, and because it's annoying to rearrange your tank for 1 fish, every time. That's how you make sure that the new fish can get their own territory - you rearrange the tank so that all new territories are formed.


----------



## Katiekat827 (Mar 7, 2017)

Good to know! What site is a good place to order fish from


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Aquabid is a good place to start


----------

